
Interview with Chris Wanstrath - obilgic
http://fortune.com/2015/09/29/github-ceo-40-under-40/
======
obilgic
Curious about why the title "GitHub CEO: What I learned from our harassment
scandal" has been changed to "Interview with Chris Wanstrath: ?

~~~
dang
That's a misleading and linkbait title, which the HN guidelines ask to avoid.

[https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html)

~~~
obilgic
Thats the title chosen by the article's author though.

How do you conclude that it's misleading and linkbait?

~~~
kajecounterhack
It'd be linkbait / misleading because the interview is not about the one
quote, that quote was selected to attract attention.

Thus it seems more helpful to call this an interview without the editorialized
quote.

